

Here’s What Google, Salesforce & Sequoia Are Investing In - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/03/08/hubspot-funding/

======
thankuz
And, coverage on VentureBeat: [http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/08/hubspot-
funding-series-d-3...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/08/hubspot-funding-
series-d-32-million/)

Also on RWW: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/03/salesforce-for-
mark...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/03/salesforce-for-marketing-
start.php)

And, Bostoninnovation: [http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/08/hubspot-locks-
up-32-mil...](http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/08/hubspot-locks-
up-32-million-from-sequioa-google-ventures-salesforce-com-exclusive-video-
interview-with-ceo-brian-halligan/)

Even, SEOmoz: <http://www.seomoz.org/blog/inbound-marketing-is-taking-off>

Lastly, TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/hubspot-
takes-32-million-in...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/hubspot-
takes-32-million-investment-from-sequoia-google-ventures-and-salesforce/)

------
d25engel
Lead gen is one of the biggest challenges for B2B marketers. Salesforce +
Google are trying to rally more of small-mid sized B2B organizations to their
platforms. I think that the greatest upside will go to the partner that makes
the most effort to integrate Hubspot with the other apps on their platform.

Don’t just let it float around like another app in your marketplace, guys.
Help Hubspot customers connect the dots between inbound leads and the other
pieces of customer / market intelligence that are lying around on their
accounts... on your platforms.

------
auston
I saw hubspot yrs ago. They're definitely going to be homerun company (imo).

But I also think there is plenty of room for improvement in that space.

